# Erreur d'enregistrement vidéo iMovie



## Mr Munegu (20 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème pour iMovie sur iOS, il est impossible d'enregistrer une vidéo dans tous les formats possibles, ni de la partager sur facebook, messenger, what's ap etc...
J'ai pourtant réussi à enregistrer une autre vidéo (moins longue et sans musique ajoutée). 

Je vous laisse une capture d'écran du message affiché si ça peut vous être utile:






[/url][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance pour votre assistance, j'espère que ce sujet aidera d'autres utilisateurs.


----------

